
Nginx Is Giving Away a Free O'Reilly Book on Cloud Native Devops with Kubernetes - darksoul
https://www.nginx.com/resources/library/cloud-native-devops-with-kubernetes/
======
cgrs
I used a disposable email service to receive the ebook. This is the permalink
to the attached ebook:
[https://rainmail.xyz/attachments/nginx@filerpost.xyz/143/Clo...](https://rainmail.xyz/attachments/nginx@filerpost.xyz/143/CloudNativeDevopswithKubernetesfullbook.pdf)

~~~
nodesocket
Really, you are getting something of great value for free in return for your
e-mail, and feel obligated to try and contort and "screw" them? This is the
exact sort of mentality that frustrates me as an entrepreneur. If you don't
like the terms, then simply hit back. You're not entitled to anything. _end of
rant_

~~~
chme
Well the value of personal contact data can everyone decide on their own, but
personally I would not rate that as free.

If you think your contact data (personal email and phone number) has no value,
please share them here. You will probably get great value from it!

~~~
dwild
His email is available on his profile, so he essentially already shared it for
free...

I agree that it's not exactly free because it has a value, just like your
comment right now has one. However it doesn't represent a monetary loss from
you (just like your comment right now), which I believe is what he meant by
free.

If you believe your personnal email and phone number has a value higher than
this ebook, than yeah, don't exchange them, that would be absurd.

~~~
chme
Well he put his email in a not so easily readable format in there, so someone
has to take effort and invest time to generate a correct email address from
it. With this time investment getting to the email address costs money. So not
for free ;)

But of course now we are definitely nitpicking on a philosophical level.

My point basically if someone says something is free, but requests your
personal data in return, then that is not free.

------
peterwwillis
Step 1: implement Kubernetes

Step 2: completely transform your existing organization to be a matrix of
agile teams with chargeback budgets aligned to resource use of shared services
and collaborating on product lifecycles in scrum and kanban using full test
coverage on both legacy and modern apps stored in asset-managed Docker
containers in ci/cd pipelines triggered by Jira tickets deploying declarative
immutable infrastructure and integrating an array of site reliability services
that don't ship with k8s while adding policy and compliance enforcement with
secret management and process auditing including in-line content filters using
redundant services in multiple data centers without wasting resources or money

Step 3: document it

(I haven't read the book yet, so ymmv)

~~~
potta_coffee
You're joking but it's almost too accurate to be humorous. This is being
foisted on us right now and it's giving me nearly crippling anxiety.

~~~
hiimshort
I absolutely loved the concept of containerization when I started working with
it a few years ago. Docker provided such a perfect way to ensure my
application would build and run correctly when I pushed things up to my
servers.

Then came orchestration. Swarm was a bit slow to get out the door and is still
buggy. K8s on the other hand shot past like a lightning bolt. While it evolved
quickly, k8s has to be the one piece of software that I dread to work with the
most. Setting up a cluster seems nearly impossible without compromising
important features. Configuration is overly complex and difficult to discover.
None of the (many) tools seem to do what I want.

In the end, I begrudgingly chose Docker Swarm because I was actually able to
create a cluster that worked. Mind you, there are still truckloads of bugs
that have sat gathering dust for years that I continue to run into. At least
with this solution I'm somewhat productive.

May the heavens have mercy on your soul should you attempt any amount of
networking in a cluster.

~~~
pm90
Kubernetes is hard because its trying to solve a hard problem. Agreed that
cluster management itself is hard but GKE has been somewhat nicer to use.

If you can convince your organization to use GKE (Google Kubernetes Engine),
your life will become simpler. Power of Kubernetes with none (almost!) of the
pain.

~~~
gerbilly
> Kubernetes is hard because its trying to solve a hard problem.

Yeah, and for most of us it's a problem we don't actually have.

Use of these technologies seems aspirational to me. It's a kind of cargo-
culting: as if using the methods of the software giants, will make your
company into a software giant.

~~~
potta_coffee
That's the problem I have with it. I'm supposed to fight with all this extra
infrastructure and configuration...to deploy a standard php web app with 600
users.

~~~
peterwwillis
If you have very simple use cases, you definitely do not need an orchestrator,
or a cluster. The hype is too loud and pretends to be good for everyone when
it's clearly not.

I want to coin a new term "SimpleOps": operations infrastructure which does
not include complex components such as cluster orchestrators, service meshes,
secret management, IAM, policy enforcement, telemetry processing engines, app
tracing, and so on. If your app is simple, only use simple components and
managed services.

You can still have DevOps best practices with very simple components, and
it'll be easier to reason about, build, and run.

~~~
potta_coffee
I would like to, but I don't really have a choice atm. Thanks for the advice
though, I feel like it doesn't need to be super complex to do what we're
doing.

------
wtmt
Business email, company, job title — what if someone doesn't have one or more
of these? I know one can give fake information, but why are all the fields on
the form marked with an asterisk indicating that they're mandatory? It's
asking for phone number too?! Thanks, but no thanks. This is not for me.

~~~
dspillett
This looks like a job for Mr Fake McFakeFake, CFO[•], Fake Enterprises, New
Faketon, Fakeshire.

[•] Chief Fakery Officer

------
legostormtroopr
Its an eBook, not a book.

Even though I work in tech, I was excited that they were giving a way a print
copy I could flick though easily, and bookmark, annotate or share.

EBooks have some advantages, but I still prefer print.

~~~
capsulecorp
Im glad its an eBook, not a book. Since I work in tech, I am excited that its
a eBook that I can search through easily rather than having to spend tons of
time bookmarking and flipping through pages hoping to find what is relevant
when I need it. Paper books have some novelty value but I much prefer the
utility of full text search when its time to get something done.

~~~
collyw
Really? I like ebooks for novel style format, but for technical books - where
I don't necessarily them read in a linear manner - I find them way worse to
browse.

~~~
pferde
Likewise. Physical books simply lack the Ctrl+F key combo.

~~~
collyw
Ctrl + F feels like going to the index and looking something up. In that case
its faster with an ebook.

However scrolling through / flipping through pages to find something feels
much more effective with a real book.

------
pointytrees
Nginx is giving away an ebook with email newsletter subscription.

~~~
threeseed
And also to use your email address to target you with advertising.

Expect to see lots of Nginx ads on Facebook, Twitter etc.

~~~
dewey
I’d rather see nginx ads than the ones I usually see to be honest.

------
markoa
Here's a lengthy interview with John Arundel, an author of the book:
[https://semaphoreci.com/blog/2019/02/14/a-reality-check-
abou...](https://semaphoreci.com/blog/2019/02/14/a-reality-check-about-cloud-
native-devops-john-arundel-interview.html) You can get a lot from it without
giving away any of your personal or fake information. :)

------
decebalus1
Is this a proper ebook or one of those bullshit O'Reilly leaflets focused on a
particular technology?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Actual book. 344 pages.

------
darksoul
Needs a form fill with a valid email, but it really is the full just-released
300+ page book.

~~~
bch
...and name, work, phone number, and requires consent to receive emails from
nginx...

~~~
skilled
...easiest free content of my life...

~~~
hactually
Got a link?

~~~
cbg0
I'm sure you can put in the work to fill the form with some made up info if
you really want the book.

------
ntock
Why are half the comments complaining about giving name and email? Thanks for
sharing this!

~~~
Nikkau
They thought it was free.

~~~
jeandejean
Well if I don't pay and only fill a form, it seems free to me.

~~~
Nikkau
That's the trick.

------
LoSboccacc
"in exchange of your identity"

can't we stop calling confusing this with "free"?

------
dacm
Forcing you to give consent to receive a newsletter in order to download the
ebook is not the way to go

~~~
wbxrs
Do you expect them to get nothing in return?

~~~
scbrg
That's the traditional definition of "free" (as in beer).

------
exegete
Example code that goes with the book is also freely available:

[https://github.com/cloudnativedevops/demo](https://github.com/cloudnativedevops/demo)

------
auslander
Kubernetes is an overkill for 90% of systems. The hype will die off
eventually, but not before ruining fair number of projects. Death by
overengineering. I wonder how things even worked before containers :)

~~~
a_imho
What are some example where you think Kubernetes is the right choice?

~~~
geggam
Google, Facebook, AOL , Oath/Y!

When you have a large scale platform with millions of users and you need to
add / remove / change services at some marketing teams whim

~~~
a_imho
Do they run on kubernetes though?

~~~
majewsky
Google runs on its own container system, Borg. Kubernetes is a free
reimplementation of Borg sponsored by Google.

~~~
a_imho
So one of them rounded up?

I don't have hands on experience with kubernetes and a quite a bit skeptical
because of its supposed complexity. Would be interested in success stories
though where kubernetes magic was the much needed secret sauce.

------
gautam1168
i will not read an o'riley book if you paid me to do it

